# Archives: Photo of the month - Winner for February is.....



## Arch (Apr 2, 2007)

Doenoe with his 2000th post!
congrats Daan... you will be recieving a TPF mini Maglite....








the runner up is 1 Way [B & W] by MrMatthieu....






well done to the both of you


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 2, 2007)

*YAY Daan!!!!*
What do I win for nominating it??


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 2, 2007)

Woohoo!  Way to go Daan!

Very nice pictures everyone


----------



## Arch (Apr 2, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> What do I win for nominating it??



i could send you a home made badge if you like :razz:


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 2, 2007)

Archangel said:


> i could send you a home made badge if you like :razz:


 
Can I get one too for thinking about nominating that one?


----------



## MrMatthieu (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey thank you everyone for voting or just looking at that picture  
I just wonder why with the number of members you have on this forum such a  few people take time for voting.

8 and 7 votes that is just so ridiculous compared to the number of people in this forum.

ANyway that s a very sympathic contest  

Mat


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 2, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## doenoe (Apr 4, 2007)

oh wow, this is great guys. Thank you all very much


----------

